# Keezer build



## jbumpstead (24/3/15)

I had a two font kegerator from Keg King for a while but it was getting pretty tired and I haven't brewed all that much recently.

Anyway, keen to get straight back into it I built my keezer. BUT here's my problem!... I only have one keg on the go at the moment and have 5 sitting idle...

Anyone got any suggestions (AG)? I'd like a variety of styles on tap, but generally shy away from the darker stuff..

Cheers,

Bumma.

PS.. I've attached some photo for those interested.


----------



## Tahoose (24/3/15)

I was going to say pale ale but I see that's already what you have.. for a nice mix I would be brewing;

golden ale/esb
a saison
an ipa
lager/pils or wheat beer of some description.


----------



## spog (24/3/15)

Maybe some SMaSH brews ?


----------



## Blind Dog (24/3/15)

Kind of an odd question surely? Just brew the beers you like to drink, or your mates like to drink if that's your audience. Or at least give us a clue


----------



## Moad (25/3/15)

5 pales with slight variations on ingredients to see what comes out the best?


----------



## Mikeyr (25/3/15)

Do the roulette, there are 12 categories on the recipe list and lots of recipes.

Without looking at the list, randomly pick 5 number from 1 -12. E.g. 2,5,7,8,11 (they're your styles)

Then pick a number from 1 - 20 for each...... that's the recipe in each category, count down the down from the top. Top 20 in each are probably pretty good!

Then brew something totally different............... but at least you'll have some ideas's that you probably never even considered.......

We've been known to do it with CD's late in the evening, i.e. shelf number followed by CD and track numbers ....... tends to involve several brews, a lot of "oh hell no's" and then more beers!


----------



## stux (25/3/15)

Do a K&K ginger beer and a Mangrove Jack's cider kit as keg fillers to get you started 

Will help make the beer stretch further.

Then start doing double batches so you can get a keg of beer behind more than one or two taps, before having to brew another beer for the first tap.


----------



## tj2204 (26/3/15)

What volume is that freezer? I'm about to get going on a keezer build and just need to work out how big I should go.


----------



## sponge (26/3/15)

tj2204 said:


> What volume is that freezer? I'm about to get going on a keezer build and just need to work out how big I should go.


Go 400L+ IMO. Rather have too much capacity than not enough..

EDIT: Depending upon circumstances, of course.


----------



## jbumpstead (26/3/15)

All great ideas thanks.

Tj2204 - this one is a Haier 324L chest freezer. It fits 6 kegs on the floor plus CO2 etc on top of the compressor. It depends how many taps you want but I'd go at least 300l. This one is about 1100mm wide.


----------



## spog (26/3/15)

tj2204 said:


> What volume is that freezer? I'm about to get going on a keezer build and just need to work out how big I should go.


Work out your planned setup,ie,the height ,width and number of kegs along with the fittings for gassing and pouring.
Then wether you want the Co2 cylinder inside as well,if inside will the regulators fit also.
The list goes on,a tape measure and patience are your friend.


----------



## Weizguy (27/3/15)

Use the Schwarz, Luke. A schwarzbier will help you get over this ridiculous avoidance of dark beers. It's like a Pils, only darker, with not a lot of dark grain flavours. You'll love it.
Buy a selection of Kostritzer Schwarz fron the favoured bottlo, if still insure before diving in.


----------



## Yob (27/3/15)

You don't like stouts? Black IPA? Robust porter?

Mmmm


----------



## JDW81 (27/3/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Use the Schwarz, Luke. A schwarzbier will help you get over this ridiculous avoidance of dark beers. It's like a Pils, only darker, with not a lot of dark grain flavours. You'll love it.


I've also used dunkleweiss to get people over their fear of the black gold.

JD


----------



## tj2204 (27/3/15)

Thanks guys, I've been looking at 200L chestys as I don't get to brew too often (8 month old & number 2 on the way) but I keep 2nd guessing myself. Lots of inspiration on here though! Bummas build looks pretty similar to what I'll be doing.


----------



## Kingy (28/3/15)

tj2204 said:


> Thanks guys, I've been looking at 200L chestys as I don't get to brew too often (8 month old & number 2 on the way) but I keep 2nd guessing myself. Lots of inspiration on here though! Bummas build looks pretty similar to what I'll be doing.


I feel sorry for you mate my kids are 2 and 8months old. Things are just starting to look up now and my tired face is waking back up again lol. Wouldnt change it tho,kids are the greatest experience ever.


----------



## Kingy (28/3/15)

For what its worth ive had a 216litre chesty that holds 4 kegs for about 3 years now and planning on getting one that can hold 8 -12. Its good doing double batches so when one keg is empty you have another of the same but its cold conditioned longer. 2 taps 4kegs or 8 kegs and 4 taps etc.


----------



## Blind Dog (28/3/15)

Mines a 264L Haier with collar and fits 6 kegs (4 on the floor and 2 on the hump). Could squeeze a CO2 bottles in there, but I prefer mine outside. Works well, but there's always a little niggle that it's not quite big enough


----------

